
Scientists induce retina regeneration in mice, curing blindness - ingenium
http://www.biologynews.net/archives/2008/03/18/scientists_successfully_awaken_sleeping_stem_cells.html
======
pierrefar
Ah yes, blogging by press release is alive and well.

Try this search:
[http://search.yahoo.com/search?p=%22Eye+Research+Institute+h...](http://search.yahoo.com/search?p=%22Eye+Research+Institute+have+discovered+what+chemical+in+the+eye+triggers+the+dormant+capacity+of+certain+non-
neuronal+cells+to+transform+into+progenitor+cells%22&ei=UTF-8&fr=moz2)

Especially in science blogging, what's the point of copy/pasting press
releases? Where is the critical eye? Where is the independent thinking - the
peer review?

Pierre

~~~
rms
Are there many science bloggers that cover scientific research with a critical
eye? Biology News does press release copy/paste, sure, but he also does
original summaries of some papers.

If you know of any good science bloggers, I'd love some to add to my list...

------
pskomoroch
these press releases really need to start linking to the papers..

full paper here:

<http://www.iovs.org/cgi/content/abstract/49/3/1142>

------
TrevorJ
YES! Now I can ignore that raster burn and keep working no matter how bad it
is on my eyes! Seriously though, that is really great news since I'm sure it
could lead to some really great human treatments.

